# Wasserkühlung Lüfter



## pr0phex (26. Februar 2019)

*Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Hi,

Da ich es jetzt nach etlichen Jahren mal geschafft habe mir einen neuen PC selber zusammenzubauen, wird auch für mich das Thema Wasserkühlung interessant.

PC SPECS:
Intel Core i9 9900k 
Asus ROG Maximus XI Hero Intel Z390
Asus Strix GTX 1070 [Wird bald ersetzt]
16GB DDR4 HyperX 2400Mhz [Wird bald ersetzt]
Be Quiet 750 Watt 80+Gold Modular Straight Power 11
Alphacool Eisbear 2x 360mm Radiator
Anidees AI Crystal XL RGB Big Tower


Zurzeit habe ich Vorne die 3 anidees AI Aurelola 120mm auf dem Radiator und oben hab ich die 3 BQ Silent Wings 2 die alphacool mitliefert.

Die temperaturen sind beim Zocken ok. Zwischen 53 - 59*C
Mit Prime95 [Wie der8auer getestet hat mit 12 war die Max. Temp bei 5 GHZ LLC7 und Vc auf 1.27 nach knapp 2std. zwischen 83-91*C

Ich hab schon gelesen der i9 ist ein richtiger Hitzkopf  

Jetzt bin ich, auf der suche nach ordentlichen Lüftern.
Da es meine erste Wasserkühlung ist, bin ich über jede Hilfe froh.

Ich denke mal mit Ordentlichen Lüftern gewinne ich noch ein bisschen was. 

PS: Bringt es was PUSH| PULL zu nutzen ?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung LÃ¼fter.*

Wenn du gute und schöne Lüfter haben willst nimm diese hier: NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap
Aber deine Temperaturen sind gut. Viel wirst du da mit einer AIO nicht machen können. Daher verspricht dir nicht allzu viel davon.

Wobei PrimeTV auch uninteressant ist und reale Werte ausschlaggebend sind.
Mit Prime95 solltest du auch das AVX deaktivieren, da es sonst kein Wunder ist das deine Temperaturen so heiß laufen.

```
CpuSupportsFMA3=0
CpuSupportsAVX=0
```
Beide Zeilen am ende im Verzeichnis von deinem PrimeTV in der Datei "local.txt" am ende mit hinzufügen.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung LÃ¼fter.*



pr0phex schrieb:


> Ich denke mal mit Ordentlichen Lüftern gewinne ich noch ein bisschen was.
> 
> PS: Bringt es was PUSH| PULL zu nutzen ?





IICARUS schrieb:


> Viel wirst du da nicht mit einer AIO nicht machen können. Daher verspricht dir nicht allzu viel davon.



Genau das.
Die Chromax sind die beste Wahl, aber viel wird es nicht bringen. Hauptsächlich laufruhiger und qualitativ hochwertiger.

Push/Push gleich, vielleicht bekommst du 3-5° hin, wäre es mir aber nicht wert


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Wie meine Vorredner sagten, was Performance angeht, gewinnt man mit besseren Lüftern nicht mehr wirklich viel, wenn man nicht auf sehr hohe Drehzahlen und damit Geräusche geht, und selbst dass würde nicht allzu viel bringen.
Sinnvoller wäre es, die Lautstärke zu reduzieren. Das Problem hierbei sind meines Erachtens nach 2 Dinge: 1. Die Frontlüfter sind vermutlich etwas lauter; 2. Die Lüfter auf den Radiatoren sind vermutlich nicht ideal angeordnet, was bei deinem System einfach nicht geht, die Grafikkarte braucht ja auch frische Luft bzw. die Abluft muss raustransportiert werden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Wie sind die Lüfter denn Positioniert?
Am besten ist, wenn alle Frischluft von Außen ziehen.

Push/Pull "bringt" nur was bei sehr dicken Radis (zB. die "Monsta" von ALC) bei 30er/45er Dicke würde ich nur einseitig bestücken.

Wie bereits gesagt wurde, machen bessere Lüfter nicht viel aus, je mehr Fläche, desto irrelevanter sind die verbauten Lüfter. Shrouds wären da Sinnvoller, aber die sehen auch nicht unbedingt schön aus 
Die Aurelola(?) sind nicht unbedingt gut für Radis geeignet, da sie keinen geschlossenen Rahmen haben, und somit viel vom Luftdruck verlieren, wodurch weniger Luft durch den Radi strömt.

Die Noctua sind natürlich super, allerdings haben sie auch einen Premiumpreis...

Günstige Alternative wären zB. die P12 von Arctic.


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Erstmal danke für die ganzen antworten.

In der Front lasse ich die orginalen Lüfter des gehäuse auf den Radiator blaßen.
Bei dem Gehäuse sind ja in der Front 4 Lüfter. Hab den einen innen an den Radiator angebracht, so dass die GPU frische luft bekommt.

Oben im deckel hab ich von Alphacool die mitgelieferten Siltent wings 2 die auf den Radiatoren blaßen nach außen.


Bei amazon kostet einer 24,99. Da ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen will, werden es die wohl sein.

Auf 4-5*C durch PUSH | PULL kann ich ja verzichten dann. 


Shrouds mit kaufen bei den Noctua lüftern, oder nicht?

Das Gehäuse ist Tempered Glass kann man eh nicht hereinschauen. Also Optik wäre mir egal, wenn es was bringt !?


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

150€ für etwas bessere Lüfter ausgeben ist den Aufwand nicht wert, sehr viel bessere Temps wirst du nicht bekommen.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe zieht der obere Radiator warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse, welche vom Frontradiator und der GPU schon aufgeheizt wurde. Das bringt so eigentlich gar nichts, der Radiator oben hat somit kaum Kühlwirkung, den könnte man sich bei der Konfiguration gleich sparen 

Als ersten Schritt dreh mal die Lüfter oben um sodass sie auch Luft von aussen ziehen, das wird wesentlich bessere Temps und damit niedrigere Drehzahlen erlauben. Als zweiten Schritt, wenn du unbedingt Geld ausgeben willst, hol dir noch einen guten 140er Lüfter als Exhaust hinten oben, damit jetzt die ganze warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse auch noch raus kommt. Da kannst auch mehr ausgeben und einen Noctua Chromax, Silent Wings 3 oder ähnliches nehmen. Achtung, messe am besten mal aus ob da an dem Platz ein 25mm dicker Lüfter noch genug Platz hat und der Radiator nicht im Weg ist.

Die Lüfter auf den Radis zu tauschen bringt dann nur noch wenig, imho das Geld nicht wert.

EDIT: Mach vielleicht bitte mal ein paar Fotos von deiner jetztigen Konfig mit Radis und Lüftern, ich kenne dein Gehäuse auch nicht, würde mich interessieren wie das da mit Wakü aussieht


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*



pr0phex schrieb:


> Hab den einen innen an den Radiator angebracht, so dass die GPU frische luft bekommt.


Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?? 
Foto bitte!


> Oben im deckel hab ich von Alphacool die mitgelieferten Siltent wings 2 die auf den Radiatoren blaßen nach außen.


Lüfter umdrehen, dass sie Frischluft von außen durch den Radi bringen.


> Bei amazon kostet einer 24,99. Da ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen will, werden es die wohl sein.
> 
> Auf 4-5*C durch PUSH | PULL kann ich ja verzichten dann.


Mit den Standard ALC Radis bekommst du durch Push Pull nur mehr Lautstärke, nicht mehr Kühlleistung.

Schon alleine das Drehen der Lüfter sollte für ein paar °C weniger sorgen, da sind keine teureren Lüfter notwendig!
Deine Aufgabe ist jetzt erstmal die Lüfter umzudrehen, und dann Temperatur messen 



> Shrouds mit kaufen bei den Noctua lüftern, oder nicht?
> 
> Das Gehäuse ist Tempered Glass kann man eh nicht hereinschauen. Also Optik wäre mir egal, wenn es was bringt !?


Erstmal garnichts kaufen! 
Und joa... grade Glas ist dafür bekannt, dass man durch schauen kann 

EDIT:
Gerry war wohl schneller..


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Hab mal kurzer hand ein paar RGB lüfter noch dran geschraubt damit man es vllt besser sieht.

all-2 — imgbb.com

front — imgbb.com

Das Glas ist pech schwarz da sieht man nichts durch  außer jetzt die rgb lüfter das ist aber nicht so meins.
Im Zimmer ist rgb ganz geil jedoch die kirmes auf dem tisch gefällt mir nicht so.

Also soll ich die Lüfter einfach umdrehen oder sie auf die andere Seite des Radiators montieren, sodass sie von oben Luft duch denn Radiator ins Gehäuse befördern ?


EDIT: Reicht ein 140mm Lüfter das er die ganze Luft raus befördert ?


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Probier doch beides, aber ziemlich sicher wird es perfomanter, wenn du sie ganz umbaust, so dass sie oberhalb sitzen und die Luft durch den Radi drücken.
Auf Spalte zw Lüftern und Radi mal achten. Falls einer zu sehen ist, ggfs sofort Moosgummi oder Gummishroud dazwischen, damit nicht soviel Luft durch Spalte weggedrückt wird und gar nicht durch den Radi und dessen Finnen geht.


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Alles klar werde morgen in Ruhe beides testen und Berichten.

Zu den spalten kann ich sagen das an den ecken je so 5-6mm Luft ist da die jetzigen Lüfter ja quasi rund sind.  anidees AI Aurelola 120 mm RGB Luefter fuer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


Ein kollege von der Arbeit hätte noch diese Lüfter 3x zuhause : eLoop B12-P - 120x120x25mm - 4Pin - 6.0/12V - 2000U: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Die würde er mir schenken. Taugen die was ?


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Die haben auf jeden Fall mal einen geschlossenen Rahmen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ab welchen RPM du die Lautstärke als störend empfindest, aber die B12-P kommen U.U. nicht so tief nach unten.
Meine B14-PS kommen min auf 420 RPM runter.
Mach das einfach mal, wäre schon vorteilhaft keinen Spalt zu haben, damit die maximal mögliche Luftmenge *durch* den Radi geht anstatt nebendran weg [emoji6]

Die eloops haben aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil, den du für dich selbst austesten musst: befindet sich unmittelbar im Ansaugbereich der eloops irgendwas (Mesh, Luftfilter), neigen die gerne zu Störgeräuschen. Da kann man mit Shrouds gegenarbeiten, aber dann brauchst du gleich längere Schrauben.


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

OK.

Also laut Hersteller sollen die jetzigen Kirmes Lüfter zwischen 800 und 1000RPM leisten.

Es ist nicht störend jetzt, aber man hört es doch schon 

Ja ich meine, wenn ich 3 geschenkt bekomme müsste ich nur noch 3 weitere kaufen 


Edit: Ach so, ja ich werde mir sie mal ausleihen und testen.  

Ich meine ich wäre auch bereit die Noctua 6x zu kaufen. Geld ist erstmal an 2 stelle. Mein System soll auch im Sommer nicht ins Schwitzen geraten


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Wie viele von den LED Lüfter hast du denn insgesamt? 10 Stück?

Die beiden Lüfter vorne unten und oben vorne, welche nicht durch den Radi blasen, sind unnötig bzw.  sogar kontraproduktiv. Du solltest diese Slots leer lassen, man will ja das maximal möglich vie Luft durch die Radis strömt, wenn daneben aber ein Lüfter noch Luft einbläst macht er das den anderen Lüftern durch die Radis nicht einfacher.

Push/Pull bringt jetzt nicht wirklich was, aber schaden tut es auch nicht. Du kannst also diese beiden Gehäuselüfter auch noch auf den Frontradi schrauben. Einen Exhaust-Lüfter hast du ja auch schon, ein guter 140er würde natürlich noch etwas mehr Luft rausschaufeln, der 120er reicht aber auch erstmal.

Optimal wäre es oben, wenn die Lüfter über dem radi sitzen und die Luft nach unten durch den Radi drücken, geht das aus Platzgründen nicht dann können die auch drunter sein und durch den Radi saugen.

Wenn dir der ganze LED Kram nicht gefällt, kann man die LEDs nicht irgendwie abschalten? Falls dich das stört und die Lüfter eigentlich nicht magst kannst du die auch alle verkaufen, und z.B. de Arctic P12 kaufen, die sind sehr günstig im 5er Pack und sind gut für Radiatoren geeignet. EDIT: Ok die LED-Lüfter sind rund und dichten nicht ab, dann auf jeden Fall weg damit 

Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm Value Pack ab €'*'22,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Davon kaust du ein 5er Pack und einen einzelnen, also insgesamt sechs 120er für die Radis und noch einen in 140mm für den Exhaust. Das kostet dich villeicht 30€ bis 40€ und die wirst du wahrscheinlich durch den Erlös vom Verkauf der LED-Lüfter mehr als wieder hereinbekommen 

Wie regelst du die Lüfter denn jetzt eigentlich? Mit welcher Drehzahl laufen die bei dir? ich hoffe ja mal nicht ständig mit 800 bis 1000 U/min 

Zwei 360er Radiatoren nur für die CPU ist sehr groß dimensioniert, da kannst du die Lüfter auf den Radis wahrscheinlich ständig mit minimaler Drehzal laufen lassen. Optimal ist natürlich eine Regelung der Lüfter nach Wassertemp.


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ja sind 10 Stück und man kann die RGB auch ausschalten.
Nur sind die ja wie oben gezeigt rund und liegen ja nicht auf dem Radi komplett auf.

Platz hab ich genug das sollte kein Problem sein. Kann es aber erst morgen testen, da die Nachtschicht ruft 

Ein 140mm Silent Wings3 hätte ich sogar noch hier für hinten.


Edit: Eigentlich soll man die Lüfter per Fernbedienung runter drehen können... dies funktioniert aber nicht D.

Also denk ich mal die laufen jetzt zwischen 800 und 1000 RPM. 

Ja ich wollte irgendwann vllt meine neue GPU auch mit einbinden. Deswegen 2x 360er Radiatoren. Obwohl auch 480er gepasst hätten.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

[emoji106] Jo dann weg damit. Ab 1000rpm hört man jeden, aber nicht jeder denkt/hört so.

Der 5er Pack ist auf Amazon nicht billiger als einzeln bei Mindfactory, das will ich nur mal anmerken. Kommt aber auch auf Versandkosten an, nur wegen den Lüftern bei MF bestellen geht sich dann wohl nicht aus wegen midnight shopping und Warenwertgrenze. Vorausgesetzt du hast Amazon prime [emoji6]


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Amazon prime vorhanden 

Meinst du damit die Artic p12 5er Pack ?


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Siehe Link von Gerry [emoji115][emoji6]


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Soll ich zu diesen Lüftern die Shrouds mitkaufen?

Will nicht am falschen Ende Sparen. Oder kann man damit irgendwas verschlimmern?


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Also manche, die schon von den Artic berichtet haben, meinen, dass diese ein gewisses Eigenbrummen haben.
Das lässt sich durch dünne Gummishroud beseitigen.
Verschlimmern sicher nicht, pass halt nur wegen Schraubenlängen auf, nur falls du auf die Ideen kommen solltest dir 2cm Shrouds reinzuballern [emoji6]


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ja dann mach den Silent Wings 3 hinten als Exhaust rein und hol dir noch sechs 120er Arctic P12 für die Radiatoren und verkauf die Kirmes LED Lüfter  Die werden sicher gut weggehen, gibt genug Leute die voll auf das bunt abfahren 

Die Lüfter solltest du alle am Mainboard anschließen und dann kannst du dort im UEFI die Drehzahl bzw. Lüfterkurven festlegen. Vielleicht noch ein  paar Y-Kabel kaufen um alle Lüfter anschließen zu können. Ich würde bei den Lüftern 4-Pin PWM nehmen, die lassen sich weiter runter drosseln. Entsprechend sollten die Y-Kabel auch 4-Pin PWM sein.

Jo eine GPU kannst du da auch noch locker einbiden, allerdings wirds dann schon etwas knapp, also eine übertaktete 2080Ti oder Radeon 7 würde da schon grenzwertig, da hätten es größere Radis sein dürfen.


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ich werde mir jetzt mal die Lüfter und die shrouds bestellen.

Werde dann am Freitag mal alles einbauen.


Diese hier ? Phobya 38177 Luefter, Kuehler und: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


Ja mit der GPU werde ich mir es noch überlegen. Eine 2080ti war aber in Planung.


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ja das passt. ich hab auch diese Shrouds, da kannst du 35mm lange Schrauben verwenden, die sollten bei Alphacool bei den Radiatoren beiliegen. Aber beim Einschrauben trotzdem aufpassen, nicht dass die Schrauben doch zu lang sind und sich in den Kühlkanal des Radiators bohren


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Naja, >5€ finde ich für Gummi Wucher.
Dann schon eher https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007N...0f-4058883dc88c&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65

Aber da gibt's evtl auch was anderes. Bin nur am Handy grad und kein Bock zu suchen


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Super.

Ja schrauben hat Alphacool genug mitgeliefert.

Ja 5 Euro ist schon happig, aber auf die paar Euronen kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ich behaupte mal das hier reicht: Phobya 38285 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*



GMJ schrieb:


> Naja, >5€ finde ich für Gummi Wucher.
> Dann schon eher https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007N...0f-4058883dc88c&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65
> 
> Aber da gibt's evtl auch was anderes. Bin nur am Handy grad und kein Bock zu suchen



Ja, die sind für 5€ recht teuer, ich hab meine bei Auqatuning direkt mitbestellt, da waren sie deutlich günstiger, aber man hat natürlich Versantkosten. Müsste man mal durchrechnen wo man billiger kommt.

EDIT:



GMJ schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das hier reicht: Phobya 38285 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Jo das sieht gut aus


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ja ich werde jetzt alles über Amazon bestellen.

Super und vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Sobald die Sachen da sind und ich zum Einbauen komme werde ich nochmal berichten.


BTW hab ich ja von Alphacool diese Kühlung verbaut Alphacool 11286 Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black - All in One: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer + Alphacool 14264 NexXxos Eiswolf: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


Hätte die Pumpe auch genug Power für 2x 480er ? 

Wenn ich die GPU mit einbinden sollte, würde es ja gehen da der GPU Block ja von Alphacool auch eine Pumpe  intigriert hat!?


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Müsste gehen, mit zwei Pumpen ziemlich sicher 

Wenn du aber jetzt auch überlegst die Radis zu tauschen würde ich an deiner Stelle vielleicht gleich den Schritt zu einer Custom Wakü machen 

Nimm noch zwei dieser Y-Kabel dazu, damit kannst du jeweils die drei Lüfter des Radis zusammenfassen und an die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards anschließen:

Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM 3X 4Pin PWM 10cm - Schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Custom > Alphaschrott [emoji106]


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Naja, Schrott ist vll etwas hart, mein GPU-Block von AC für die Vega ist top und die beiden 280er Nexxos haben als B-Ware je 25€ gekostet, da nimmt man eine nicht 100% Qualität schon in Kauf, dicht sind sie und Kühlleistung passt auch 

Aber Custom ist immer besser als AiO, auch wenn diese wie die Eisbaer erweiterbar ist, vorallem wenn man wie der TO eh schon bereit ist zu investieren und rumzubasteln. Und ne 2080ti sollte schon standesgemäß gekühlt werden


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Dann hast du für die Vega aber auch kein Fullcover, oder?
Ich halte nicht viel von Alphacool, das wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern. Ich gebe lieber mehr Geld aus und bekomme deutlich bessere Qualität. Wenn ich dabei noch deutsche Unternehmen mit Ihren Produktionsstätten *in* Deutschland fördern kann, ums so lieber. Just my 2 cents [emoji6]


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Es ist diese GPX-Serie wo der GPU-Block wassergekühlt ist und daneben noch das gesamte PCB einen riesigen semipassiven Kühlkörper und eine massive Backplate hat. Bei der Vega sitzt der RAM auf dem Package, wird also auch aktiv gekühlt. Der GPU-Block kann auch auf eine neue Grafikarte, da muss nur der passive Teil neu. Der Umbausatz wirkt qualitativ gut, ist mit einer guten Anleitung ausgestattet damit man auch ja alle Wärmeleitpads richtig platziert. Für100€ ist das ok finde ich


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Für etwas mehr (~20-30€) bekommt man sicher n kryografics oder HK IV [emoji106] und das sieht nicht nur besser aus sondern ist auch mehr Qualität, aber solange du nicht klagen kannst, passt das. Back 2 topic


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Werde ich mitbestellen danke.

Nein andere Radiatoren hole ich mir erstmal nicht.
Reine neugier. 


Wie gesagt ich bin Wakü Neuling. Man hätte bestimmt auch direkt eine Custom verbauen können, jedoch war das für mich momentan die bessere Lösung.

Wie es in Zukunft aussieht weiß man nie.


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Wenn es dich interessiert lies dich ein, ich bin froh nicht den Zwischenschritt AiO gegangen zu sein sondern direkt mit einem einfachen Custom Loop in das Thema Wakü eingstiegen bin 

Aber auch so wird deine 2x360er Eisbaer mit vernünftigen Lüfterkonfiguration (also alle Radis immer schön mit Kaltluft versorgen) ausreichen um auch eine 2080ti und den 9900k zu bändigen, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz leise und groß übertakten ist da auch nicht. Also kannst schon mal dabei bleiben. Nur wenn du die Radis dann irgendwann doch tauschen willst würde ich nicht nochmal den Eisbaer nehmen sondern Custom gehen 

@GMJ
Ja die hatte ich eh auf dem Schirm, die gibts aber leider nicht für meine Gigabyte Vega 

Back to Topic


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ich bin auch froh direkt custom. Gemacht zu haben, leider bin ich jetzt so infiziert, dass ich trotz 1x560 + 1x420 ernsthaft darüber nachdenke, mir einen Mora zu holen, einfach nur weil's geil ist [emoji6]
Ich denke auch, dass deine Entscheidung zur erweiterbare AiO schon viel mehr ist, als viele andere bereit sind zu wagen.
Wenn du n 9900k und ne 2080ti aber vernünftig tiefhalten willst, ist ne interne Custom auch begrenzt gut.


----------



## pr0phex (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ja ich werde es jetzt mal so lassen. 

Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin juckt es mir in den Fingern für eine Custom Wakü  hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das es mich so schnell begeistern tut.^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Da gibts die, die einmal bauen und das dann für Jahre so belassen, und die, die immer wieder rumbasteln müssen 
Ich gehöre zu letzteren 
Wenn man nur nicht immer den ganzen Loop ablassen müsste 
Ich will nämlich nen 30er 360 gegen einen 45er 480 tauschen, und von DP Ultra Blau auf Rot wechseln.
Insgesamt hab ich dann 2x240, 1x280, 1x480 

Aber die ALC Radis sind echt in Ordnung.
Vor allem die B-Waren 240er und 280er, so schön günstig


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn man nur nicht immer den ganzen Loop ablassen müsste


Muss man... ? 
Ich habe letztens meine Grafikkarte neu eingebaut und da habe ich nicht alles abgelassen...


----------



## GMJ (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Wenn er von DP blau auf rot wechseln will, sollte er ganz ablassen


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Das ist natürlich was anderes, da reicht es normal auch nicht nur alles abzulassen, da es auch empfehlenswert wäre das ganze einmal durchspülen zu lassen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich was anderes, da reicht es normal auch nicht nur alles abzulassen, da es auch empfehlenswert wäre das ganze einmal durchspülen zu lassen.


Deswegen warte ich auch noch auf die Motivation das zu tun


----------



## pr0phex (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ich melde mich mal nach langer zeit zurück. 


Hab mich jetzt endlich für eine Costum Wasserkühlung entschieden.

Jedoch hab ich glaub einen kleinen denk Fehler...

Verbauen werde ich..

2x 480mm Radi´s von Alphacool. Damit werde ich CPU & GPU Kühlen


Für die Lüfter hab ich mich doch für die Noiseblocker entschieden.

ALs Pumpe habe ich dieser hier: https://www.amazon.de/Alphacool-132...4PFFP6KBQ6Q&psc=1&refRID=D64BG7D5T4PFFP6KBQ6Q


Fittinge Schläuche etc hab ich auch alles von Alphacool.


Jetzt meine Frage.. Wie befüll ich den Ausgleichsbehälter?

Ich möchte gerne denn Anschluss oben benutzen.

Jedoch wenn ja die g 1/4 drauf geschraubt sind kann ich ja nicht mehr denn Deckel drauf drehen.

Entweder ich stelle mich echt gerade dumm dran oder ich habe etwas übersehen!?


----------



## JonnyWho (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Der Schlauch der oben angeschlossen wird kommt natürlich erst nach dem Befüllen an den AGB. Das "Problem" wird sein das du ihn nachfüllen musst weil die erste Ladung nicht reicht meistens.


----------



## pr0phex (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Genau das meinte ich.

Da komm ich irgendwie auf keine Lösung obwohl es bestimmt es einfachste der Welt sein wird.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Oder eine andere Lösung könnte sein ein Y-Adapter zu verbauen und eine Verschlussschraube.
Der Adapter bleibt dann natürlich drauf und über den zweiten Anschluss kannst auffüllen und dann am ende verschließen.
EK Water Blocks EK-AF Y-Splitter Rotary 2F-1M G1/4 Zol…
EK Water Blocks EK-Plug G1/4 Zoll

Gibt natürlich noch mehr Möglichkeiten z.B. Würfel, Adapter als T-Stück usw.
EK Water Blocks EK-AF X-Splitter 4x G1/4 Zoll - vernic…
Bitspower Q-Adapter G1/4 auf 3x IG 1/4 Zoll - drehbar,…
Bitspower Y-Adapter 3x IG 1/4 Zoll - blutrot
https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...rehbar-2x-innen-1x-aussengewinde-chrome?c=281
https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...sterminal-tee-t-stueck-rund-g1/4-chrome?c=281
https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...g1/4-drehbar-3x-innengewinde-deep-black?c=281

Bei manchen Adapter was ich gelistet habe musst du noch ein Adapter mit Doppelgewinde haben.

Natürlich kannst das ganze immer im Wechsel abnehmen und immer befüllen bis der Loop voll ist und das ganze daher auch ohne Adapter befüllen.


----------



## pr0phex (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Super, du bist meine Rettung.


Darauf wäre ich überhaupt nicht gekommen. 
Dabei fehlt mir auch gerade ein, ein Ablassventil zu bestellen.


Danke schön


----------



## pr0phex (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Die Pumpe die ich  ja verbaue, besitzt ja einen Molex Stecker und einen fürs Tachosignal.

Wenn ich jetzt die Pumpe runterregeln will brauch ich diesen Adapter https://www.amazon.de/Phobya-Adapte...eway&sprefix=7v+ad,aps,147&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1 oder?


----------



## IICARUS (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Bei der Pumpe handelt es sich um eine DDC310 und da brauchst auch nichts runter regeln, die ist auch so schon sehr leise.

Wüste auch nicht was du mit diesem Adapter machen möchtest. Dieser Adapter wird an einem Molex Anschluss des Netzteils angeschlossen und über die Fan Anschlüsse kann ein Lüfter dann mit 5v, 7v oder 12v laufen.


----------



## pr0phex (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ach so  ja vielleicht sollte ich vorher genau mal schauen -.-.

Das stimmt .. hören tu ich da nichts. 

Dachte mir nur vllt wäre es besser wenn man sie runterregelt, aber da hab ich wohl falsch gedacht.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Mit runter regeln wirst du weniger Durchfluss haben und normalerweise regelt man zwar die Pumpe runter damit sie leise ist aber auch bis zu einem Punkt wo noch genug Durchfluss vorhanden ist. Aber diese Pumpe ist schon auf Grund da sie weniger leistet so leise.


----------



## pr0phex (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ok.

Hab das System jetzt 2 Tage im Test und musste heute festellen das die Pumpe anfängt zu surren !? 
Deutet sowas auf einen Defekt hin !?


Werde das System morgen wieder ausseinander bauen da Donnerstag mein GPU Kühler kommt.
Sobald ich fertig bin werde ich mal paar Bilder posten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Möglicherweise kommt das von Luft im Loop.
Das dauert ein paar Stunden, bis die komplett ausgespült ist ^^
Danach sollte man nicht mehr viel von der DDC hören


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Kann in der Tat sein das da Luft in der Pumpe ist.


----------



## pr0phex (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Gott sei Dank... habe noch bis um 4 uhr mich damit beschäftigt, und es war echt nur Luft im Loop.  
Als echter Neuling geht man halt immer direkt vom schlimmsten aus. 


Werde jetzt auch meine ASUS  RTX 2080ti mit einer ASUS Strix 2080 Tauschen. 
Da mein Bruder sich einen 4k 144HZ gegönnt hat und ich eh WQHD meisten Spiele reicht mir da die Leistung.


Gibt es was wichtiges zu beachten wenn man eine Karte auf Wasser umbaut !? Hab jetzt nur meistens gehört man soll die Wärmepads nicht vertauschen, da sonst der GPU Block nicht aufliegt.

Als Kühler kommt dieser hier zum Einsatz: PHANTEKS Glacier RTX 2080/2080 Ti, ASUS Strix, RGB - s…


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Schau dir die Anleitung an, welche Pads wo hin kommen 
Viel falsch machen kann man dann eigentlich nicht


----------



## pr0phex (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Soweit so gut.

Alles funzt Temperaturen sind auch ok für 2x 480mm Radis.
jedoch bin ich grad so im Modus und finde immer mehr gefallen dran.



Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Gehäuse sich nennen in den man unten Radi´s einbauen kann bzw mehr wie  2x 480mm verbauen kann!?
Hab schon gesehen Mora 3 etc. Hätte aber gerne alles in einem Case verbaut.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Die Sache ist halt die das was der Mora leistet nie alle drei Radiatoren zusammen leisten können. Nur damit wirst du viel besser und leiser werden. Klar noch ein zusätzlicher Radiator wird noch etwas bringen. Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache, da ein Mora nicht jedem Gefällt.


----------



## pr0phex (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Also ein Mora an sich finde ich schon geil so ist es nicht. 

Hab mir jetzt überlegt einen Mora zu nehmen. Reicht meine Pumpe  dafür ? Also 2x 480 ST30 von Alphacool und einen Mora ?
Gibt es da unterschiede zwischen denn Mora´s ? Hab gesehen du hast einen 360 LT. In einem Post dem ich nicht mehr finde hast du mal die Temps gezeigt. Ich glaub da war 44*C auf CPU und irgendwas 27,9 GPU !? 

Und wie hast du es mit denn Lüftern gelöst ? bzw wo angeschlossen ?


Vom platz her ist das kein Problem hab knapp 3m Tisch sollte alles passen zu not kommt es halt auf denn Boden.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Mir reicht der 360 LT aus und habe damit gute Temperaturen. Mit dem 420 LT hast du aber den Vorteil auch einfach die 200mm Lüfter von Noctua zu verwenden. Denn die 180er Lüfter die es bisher gibt finde ich nicht so besonders gut wegen der Geräuschkulise und daher habe ich bei mir 9x 120er Lüfter verbaut.

Verbaut habe ich ein Aquaero 6 LT und davon geht ein 4 Pin Lüfterkabel zum Mora und dort habe ich ein Y-Verteilerkabel auf 9x verbaut. Daher wird bei mir erst alles unter der Lüfterblende verteilt und angeschlossen. Dadurch lasse ich die Lüfter nur ab 30°C Wassertemperatur anlaufen und laufen dann mit einer festen Drehzahl von 550 U/min bis 27°C und schalten dann wieder ab. Die zwei interne Radiatoren und dessen Lüfter laufen nur um die 320 U/min was auch ausreicht das ich unter 27°C mit Idle bleibe.

Unter Last komme ich mit meiner Grafikkarte zwischen 40-45°C und mit meinem Prozessor je nach Spiel mit 5 Ghz auf etwa 55°C im Durchschnitt. Um unter 50°C zu bleiben müsste ich mein Prozessor statt mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne nur mit 4,7 GHz laufen lassen. Dann würde ich im Schnitt bei etwa 45°C bleiben.

Die Wassertemperatur geht bei mir unter Last nicht über 29-30°C.
Wobei meist erreiche ich mit nur die interne Radiatoren die 30°C und sobald die Lüfter auf dem Mora sich einschalten falle ich auf 28-29°C runter. Dann laufen alle Lüfter mit etwa 500 U/min.

Im Sommer lasse ich alle Lüfter mit einer Lüfterkurve laufen und hier schalten sich die Lüfter vom Mora nicht ab.
Drehzahl liegt dann in Idle bei 320 U/min und unter Last bis 700 U/min und max. Wassertemperatur bei einer Raumtemperatur von 30°C liegt dann bei etwa 34-35°C.

Werde mir aber demnächst ein Monoblock als CPU Kühler verbauen, dann könnte sich die Wassertemperatur noch etwas verändert, da dann auch die Spannungswandler mit gekühlt werden.

Ob es deine Pumpe es schafft kann ich nicht sagen, da die DDC310 jetzt auch nicht so Leistungsstark ist.
Verbaut habe ich ja eine Aquastream Ultimate und mit ihr habe ich mit minimaler Drehzahl immer noch mit meinem Loop 65-67 l/h.


----------



## pr0phex (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Hab mir jetzt überlegt  Case so wie Radiatoren zu wechseln.


Hab mir vllt eine Wandmontage vorgestellt.  Bsp. mit dem Thermaltake Core P7 oder P5 und anstatt 480er Radis zu verbauen einfach Links und Rechts einen Mora zu verbauen und eine Extra Pumpe oder halt komplett neu.

Ich denke mal damit werde ich mit dem i9 und der 2080 die besten Temps haben ? *_*

Aufjedenfall habe ich glaub ein neues Hobby für mich endeckt wo ich anfangs dachte es könnte nie was werden.


----------



## Alcotester (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Hallöchen in die Runde!

Ich hab ja nur eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung, die eigentlich ja auch ausreicht, um den Prozi zu kühlen.
Allerdings habe ich mich auch ein wenig informiert wie man(n) eine Custom-WaKü aufbauen könnte.
So richtig entschlossen habe ich mich nicht, da ich noch nicht alle Sachen kenne (was ist ein(e) MORA?).
Und falls ich dann doch auf die Idee komme, mich daran zu wagen, dann würde ich beispielsweise keine "weichen" Schläuche nehmen wollen. Ich finde, das sieht nicht wirklich gut aus.
In dem Trööt "zeigt her eure PC's" kann man ja schon das ein oder andere ansehen.
Aber tatsächlich ist mir ein kein wenig bange, mich an meinem neuen PC zu setzen und den umzubauen.

Soll ja auch nicht ganz so günstig sein...

Dem Themenstarter drücke ich die Daumen! Ich will Bilder sehen!


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ein Mora ist ein externer Radiator, auch Monster Radiator genannt.
Es gibt Schlauch und halt Plexi oder Acrylrohre. Schlauch lässt sich leichter verlegen und mit Rohre musst du selbst sehr viel zuschneiden und biegen. Ist halt etwas aufwendiger, sieht natürlich dann auch viel besser aus.

Wenn sauber gearbeitet wird gibt es kein Grund der Sorge.


----------



## Alcotester (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*



IICARUS schrieb:


> ...Es gibt Schlauch und halt Plexi oder Acrylrohre. Schlauch lässt sich leichter verlegen und mit Rohre musst du selbst sehr viel zuschneiden und biegen. Ist halt etwas aufwendiger, sieht natürlich dann auch viel besser aus....



Und was hast du verbaut?

In manchen PC's sind die flexiblen so gut verbaut, da sieht man kaum, dass diese tatsächlich genommen wurden und keine festen Schläuche.
Dafür mussten die Erbauer viele Winkelstücke einsetzen, die bestimmt nochmal so teuer waren wie das "Biegewerkzeug" von den starren...


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Das Problem beim Rigid Tubing ist eben, dass du alles relativ genau biegen musst.
PAsst am Ende nicht? -> nochmal neu.
Ist bei kleinen Distanzen jetzt nicht so das Problem, aber je länger die verkackte Tube, desto schmerzhafter für den Geldbeutel.
Um Winkelstücke kommst du auch fast nicht rum, die erleichtern die Arbeit bei Tubes um ein vielfaches.
Softtubing ist einfach angenehmer.
Wenn es dir 100% um Aussehen geht, dann nehme Hardtubes, aber wenn du keinen Bock auf möglicherweise Tagelanges BAsteln hast, weil irgendwas nicht so hinhaut, dann lieber Soft 
Kann auch gut aussehen, je nach "Thema" vom Build sogar besser.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Habe Schlauch verlegt, da es einfach und schneller geht.

Bei mir habe ich keine Werkstatt wo ich tagelang mein Rechner zerlegt stehen lassen könnte und muss alles in der Wohnung machen. Wäre zwar jetzt auch nicht unmöglich aber da ich es bisher auch noch nicht mit HT gemacht habe habe ich halt bisher Schlauch bevorzugt.

In den nächsten Monate mache ich mir dazu aber nochmals Gedanken, da möchte ich es zumindest mit den Verbindungen versuchen die sichtbar im Seitenteil zu sehen sind. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, da alles wieder Geld kosten wird.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*



IICARUS schrieb:


> In den nächsten Monate mache ich mir dazu aber nochmals Gedanken, da möchte ich es zumindest mit den Verbindungen versuchen die sichtbar im Seitenteil zu sehen sind. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, da alles wieder Geld kosten wird.



Da liegt der Hund begraben 
Wenn man mal viel Geld für ST-Fittings ausgegeben hat, will man nicht das Gleiche nochmal für HT-Fittings zahlen


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ist nicht so viel, aber 120-150 Euro müsste ich dazu schon mit einrechnen.
Kommt aber ganz darauf an wie viel selbst gebogen werden kann, denn die Winkel kosten auch einiges an Geld.

Habe mir diesen Monat schon eine 1TB SSD und ein neuen Monoblock gegönnt, da ist momentan kein Geld mehr da. 
Hierzu habe ich ein Thema am laufen: [Review]  EK-Momentum ROG Maximus XI Hero D-RGB


----------



## pr0phex (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Als mein neues Projekt wird auf Juni verschoben.

Hab noch die Terasse die fertig werden muss und da ich auch noch arbeite im Schichtbetrieb fehlt mir da die Freizeit zum Umbauen. 

Aber so wie jetzt stand der dinge ist werden es 2 Kreisläufe mit 2 Mora´s. 

Da ich und IICARUS  das gleiche MB haben und er diesen Kühlblock vorgestellt hat werde ich die CPU und GPU getrennt Kühlen.


Das Systen wird an die Wand montiert. Bin mal gespannt ob alles so klappt wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ist natürlich deine Entscheidung, ich würde aber keine zwei Kreisläufe machen.

Denn dann musst du auch zwei Pumpen und zwei AGBs haben was dich wieder mehr Geld kostet und am ende nicht so entscheidend ist und auch nicht viel ausmacht. Du möchtest ja sogar zwei Mora's verbauen und ich habe mit nur einen und zwei interne Radiatoren in Spiele an die 29-30°C und mit Prime95 um die 28°C. Bekomme schon mit nur einem Mora alles sehr gut gekühlt. Klar meine zwei interne 420 und 240 machen auch ein klein wenig was mit aus.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

2 Kreisläufe ist absoluter Schwachsinn.
Lass das.
Es bringt dir keine Vorteile, alles 2x zu verbauen 
Erst recht nicht bei 2x Geräuschverursacher Nummer 1: Die Pumpe


----------



## pr0phex (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ja wollte es eigentlich nur der Optik wegen.
Muss aber da zustimmen da es nicht wirklich sinn macht.


Denke lasse die zwei 480er und hänge einfach nur einen Mora dazu.


@IICARUS welches verbindungsstück hast du denn genutz für aus dem Pc raus ? ist ja denk ich mal ein Schnellverschluss ?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Ich habe die diese hier verbaut: Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Gibt es auch mit Schottverschraubung.

In meinem Fall wollte ich die Schnellkupplung nicht direkt ans Gehäuse dran machen und habe mir daher extra noch Schottverbindung dran gebaut und dann jeweils immer ein Stück Schlauch dazwischen. Schottanschluss kannst nehmen was du möchtest, ich habe eines genommen mit einer Tülle nach außen hin und innen mit 1/4 Zoll Gewindeanschluss.
Schottverschraubung G1/4" IG auf 13mm Tuelle - black nickel | Schottverschraubung | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

So kann ich für Umbauten beide Schläuche die  hinter dem Gehäuse raus gehen wieder miteinander verbinden und kann mein Loop auch ohne den Mora befüllen und entlüften. Der Mora ist ja schon bereits befüllt, da zuvor nur getrennt wurde.

Gibt es aber auch mit 1/4 Zoll auf beiden Seiten.
Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Chrome | Schottverschraubung | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## pr0phex (29. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Moin,

nach einer etwas längeren Baustelle am Elternhaus und beruflicher Schichtarbeit, habe ich endlich meinen ersten pc mit einer Custom WaKü fertig. *_*

Ich bin relativ stolz für es erste mal und ja. 
Besser geht immer, aber für dieses Jahr reicht es erstmal.

Nächstes jahr will ich dann gerne Hard Tubes und vllt. in der Front andere 2 andere Radiatoren verbauen.

Die RTX 2080 wurde auf 950mV gestellt und Boostet so immer zwischen 2100 und 2050Mhz.
Der i9 9900k läuft erstmal auf 4,7GHhz bei 1.12VC LLC auf 7

Wirkliche Test habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Werde ich die Tage mal tun.
Bei längeren PUBG spielen war die GPU bei 44*C und die CPU 53*C

Das Corsair 1000D habe ich nur genommen da einer auf Ebay einen Notverkauf machte.
SO konnte ich es für 265 Euronen ergattern. 

Nachtrag: Da ich zurzeit lieber Spiele anstatt Test zu machen poste ich mal die Temps nach etwa 4 -5 std PUBG. Zimmertem. waren 23-24*C
CPU wurde auf 5GHZ gestellt mit einer Vcore von 1.290  und LL7

Was mich aber wundert, dass die Temps von 1.12Vcore und 1.290 Vc keinen Unterschied macht !? es einzigst was ich vor dem umstellen auf 5Ghz gemacht habe, war die WL die Alphacool mitgeliefert hatte durch die Kryonout zu tauschen.
Und die Lüfter von der minimun RMP auf 800RMP zu stellen was für mich vom Geräuschpegel total ok ist.


GPU hab ich wieder auf Standard Mv gestellt  und hochgetaktet.  Werde mich mal am Weekend hinsitzen und schauen was alles noch so geht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

